# Multiple problems with new roof, plywood, fascia, gutters job



## mjzraz (Jan 9, 2009)

I had wanted to do this myself for the past couple of years but I am probably needing a liver transplant soon and wife and I decided to have a contractor do the work to reduce stress with all we have going on. The work was "finished" 2 months ago and I have tried for 2 months to get in touch with the contractor, texts and emails with no response. I still have the final payment and now He's asking for the final payment and an extra $1200 for fascia and rake board 2x6 that was replaced around 75% of the roof.
*Am I being over critical or is this really poor craftsmanship that needs to be corrected?*

The issues:
1. The 1/2" plywood was stamped "made in Indonesia" and looked more like cabinet or shelving plywood - it was finished smooth on both sides and had no grading stamp. I called the contractor when it arrived and he said oh it's better than CDX and usually more expensive, we called the supplier together and the supplier insisted it was exterior grade indonesian pine, but it had no APA stamp because it was imported. I agreed to proceed when the contractor said he would put in the contract that the plywood was exterior grade pine and the supplier would get me the spec sheet for the plywood in a few days. After 2 months, no spec sheet... Should I worry about this stuff?









2. Per the contract “CLEAN AND REMOVE JOB-RELATED DEBRIS” there are pieces of plywood and shingles left in the attic and there is trash from workers. Would have only taken a few minutes after the old roof was removed, but now in a hot, crowded attic it will take more time.

















3.Blocked soffit vents
One of my most important goals for the new roof we discussed prior to the work was improving the ventilation and making sure the insulation was not blocking the airflow. When the soffit vent was installed I had a discussion with the worker but I don’t think he understood what I said. Only one of the rafter bays has the insulation pushed out of the way. This would have been super easy before the plywood was installed or even before the soffit vent was finished. 









4.
DCI smart vent installation errors ( I Don't know how they can fix this without removing shingles and plywood.)
There are 2 issues: 1. Per the Smartvent installation instructions, the horizontal cut in the plywood is supposed to stop 12” from any edge. The plywood on my roof is cut all the way to the edge. With a correct install, water would have to travel 12” horizontally to enter the attic. With the way it’s installed on my roof, it only has to travel past the drip edge metal. This needs to be correctly installed so there is no cut in the plywood within 12” of either side and it is protected with I/W Shield.
2. There is a filter fabric that is supposed to be installed under the edge of the DCI Smartvent and then folded over the edge and nailed into place at the end of a smartvent run - this was not installed on my roof at all for some reason. I need this re-installed properly. 
Installation instructions: https://dciproducts.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/SmartVent Direction Set 2018.pdf
Installation video: 





























5. Fascia Trim metal/drip edge/gutter install issue at southwest (right rear) corner
This corner has several issues and needs to be redone. At first I noticed a sloppy bead of caulking that should not have been necessary if the metal was fitted properly and I noticed that the gutter was angled away from the fascia and didn’t look like it was level when viewed from the side. Upon inspection I can see several issues. The fascia metal was not trimmed to go around the siding corner trim but instead forced into place, bending the metal and distorting the corner. The drip edge is not trimmed at the corner in a way to allow the gutter to sit flush. The drip edge is behind the gutter instead of over the gutter. This corner needs to be redone.

























I'll post a reply with a few more pics - hit the 10 pic limit


----------



## mjzraz (Jan 9, 2009)

6. Fascia and Rake metal installation issues at Northeast (left front) corner
The rake edge metal is installed behind the fascia metal corner allowing a direct flow of water behind the fascia metal into the house structure exposing the wood to water damage and rot. This needs to be redone for proper water shedding and better appearance. This is really sloppy work.

















7. Box of soffit left in front yard for 2 months
Please remove









overall the shingles look decent at least


----------



## Melliras (11 mo ago)

It's terrible what your contractor did! After all, it is even a shame to hand over such work to the customer. Yes, and not to answer questions and messages. You have to contact a lawyer and go to court to receive compensation for the damage caused and get your money back. After all, the materials for the roof's construction were brazenly spoiled! We recently reconstructed eavestroughs as well, but we were much luckier. The contractors did everything carefully and on time. We didn't have any problems with them. I thought professionals couldn't have such a terrible job as in your photos.


----------



## rexroof (11 mo ago)

If you cut smart vent less than 12” from the end of the eave it’s unlikely it would leak even without the fabric on the end. The fabric does not do much. You have to have an airflow from the eave smart vent into the attic. Remove any blocking of that in the attic. We always warn homeowners to either remove or cover items in the attic. Unavoidably dust, splinters, etc. falls into the attic. You also need a ridge vent or a roof fan with temperature and humidity control (not both) to exhaust the attic air inflow from the smart vent. There are ways to seal the over cut at the end of the eave. Ventilation ideally is 50% eave, 50% ridge. 60/40 is good too, or a roof fan with temperature and humidity control. Sometimes baffles are used at the eaves to insure air intake from the eave ventilation.


----------



## rexroof (11 mo ago)

Also CDX Fir plywood is better than CDX Yellow Pine that absorbs more moisture. Most roof suppliers stock cheaper yellow pine. Plywood demand is outstripping supples in many places.


----------

